# Makin' Bacon



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

30 lbs of pork belly in the brine. 















Stay tuned Sunday for the finished product.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

What kind of brine did you use. Other than a salt brine. I have added liquid smoke int he past with good results. Looks like a good start.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I left mine in the pink salt too long. Hope to try again this year. If I can kill a fat enough deer gonna try it too


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I used 3parts sugar two parts salt. Coated bellies with molasses. Sprinkle with salt sugar mix. I dry roasted some fennel seed, peppercorns, and coriander seeds in a sauté pan. Cool them down and ran them through a chopper. Sprinkled the bellies with that. Plastic wrap the heck out of them. I have them layered in ice. There they stay until Sunday. Then they go 1 hour at 200 degrees. Pull them out. Put a pan on top of them and weight it down to compress the fat. Once room temp, vacuum seal and eat til I'm cross eyed.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea jastet, I haven't used the pink cure, but I've heard it is very time specific.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Transferred to the yeti so I don't have to deal with them until Sunday.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

This is just out of the oven, before the press.


----------

